# Can tortoises carry Campylobacter?



## reneereichert (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if Tortoises can carry Campylobacter? It is similar to Salmonella. While the Heath Dept told me highly unlikley, I found this paragraph below online.




"While Salmonella is the most common, reptiles can harbour a host of other pathogens. They can carry Campylobacter, which causes serious gastroenteritis, diarrhoea, abdominal cramps, nausea, vomiting and fever, and even Tuberculosis, which can be transmitted to humans through scratches and bites, when handling and cleaning the cage of an infected reptile."


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like the symptoms I'm suffering from right now ugh :/ but I am a nurse and its easier for me to get sick from my patients then my torts.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 12, 2011)

According to the CDC campylobacter bacteria only causes mild diarrhea. It is also very fragile bacteria easily killed by oxygen. I was searching for the causes of the small outbreaks of the virus and could not find the known cause. Of all the thing's tortoises can carry this seems pretty mild. That paragraph forgot to mention herpes, to me that one gives me the willies!!


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 12, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the Campylobacter, I've never found it in a reptile fecal, but have in MANY mammal species, but it it easily treated and as Erin said, only very mild cases of diarrhea in severely infected animals. As for the Tuberculosis, I would worry more about flying on an airplane and contracting it, than cleaning my reptile's cage.

Doc


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I had a severe case last week, I was on 2 IVs for about 16+ hours, and the symptoms were horrendous. It lasted 8 days. The health Dept contacted me and said it was most likely food borne, I just wanted to be sure. I know I should be washing my hands after handling all my guys either way, but I am out there several times, for many hours a day.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 12, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> I wouldn't worry about the Campylobacter, I've never found it in a reptile fecal, but have in MANY mammal species, but it it easily treated and as Erin said, only very mild cases of diarrhea in severely infected animals. As for the Tuberculosis, I would worry more about flying on an airplane and contracting it, than cleaning my reptile's cage.
> 
> Doc


That's it no more flying on planes for me.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mader's big Reptile Medicine and Surgery book mentions a case of Campy a family got from a Baur's Box Turtle (Terrepena bauri)- and that is about it. Does not sound like a big likelihood to me.


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 12, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> Mader's big Reptile Medicine and Surgery book mentions a case of Campy a family got from a Baur's Box Turtle (Terrepena bauri)- and that is about it. Does not sound like a big likelihood to me.



Thanks, saw doctor today, we are thinking it is poultry related.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

Humans, especially kiddos are way more germie than the torties!  Ok folks, no more tortie licking, keep your tongue to yourself!! !!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 12, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Humans, especially kiddos are way more germie than the torties!  Ok folks, no more tortie licking, keep your tongue to yourself!! !!


that is my favorite past time


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 12, 2011)

dmmj said:


> that is my favorite past time



Lol, mine too, just didn't want to admit it..


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 12, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Humans, especially kiddos are way more germie than the torties!  Ok folks, no more tortie licking, keep your tongue to yourself!! !!



I freaked my fiance out because when I got sick I wanted to be funny and said " man I knew licking tortoises wasn't the same as licking frogs..." He almost spit out his drink because he thought I was serious.I didn't require hospitalization but I still have to stay home and by a bathroom :/ day 3 of sickness :/


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Humans, especially kiddos are way more germie than the torties!  Ok folks, no more tortie licking, keep your tongue to yourself!! !!
> ...


David, David, David, come to work with me for a day, and you will change your mind! LOL!!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 12, 2011)

tort licking....sounds like a sports event.....ewwwww, as much as I adore my tortoise/turtles....licking them has never crossed my mind....hmmmm? LOL


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

sulcatababies1402 said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Humans, especially kiddos are way more germie than the torties!  Ok folks, no more tortie licking, keep your tongue to yourself!! !!
> ...


OMG That is tooo funny!!! I could totally pee my pants reading that!!! Blahahahahahahah I am still laughing Blalahahahahah I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 12, 2011)

He didn't think it was funny.Of course I was totally kidding I think there is a virus going around at the clinic we had a lot of cases of stomach sickness so I wasn't surprised when I fell sick.Still I couldn't pass up the oportunity


----------

